

Show HN: Test your computer for IPv6 Leaks - rasengan
http://ipv6leak.com/

======
p1mrx
"Looks like your IPv6 is leaking"

That's how they define having full Internet access. In other news, your
computer is broadcasting an IP address !!!

Private Internet Access is one of the few VPN providers to acknowledge the
existence of IPv6, but it's sad that their reaction is to block the protocol
and call it a "leak protection" feature, rather than provide actual dual-stack
service.

